# won a 3BR Lockoff @ SURFSIDE BEACH BUT!!!



## rsackett (Jun 12, 2013)

So I won an ebay auction last night for "3BR Lockoff SURFSIDE BEACH South Carolina SUMMER Gold Crown TIMESHARE Deed" at Plantation Resort of Myrtle Beach.  I assumed that it was actually at the Presidential Villas since those are the only ones with 3 BR lockouts.  I talked to the seller 
cybernaut303 (2956) (they have 100% positive feedback) and they assured me that it is a 3BR lockoff.

I called the resort and they looked up the unit info (Deeded as Unit B2/ Week 34/Building 221; Sleeps 12) and said based on that it is a *2BR* Lockoff.

So I called the seller back and left a message.  I will wait and see what they say.  I hope it is a 3BR lockoff and the deal goes through!  BTW my winning bid was $631 + $624 in fees.

Ray


----------



## johnf0614 (Jun 12, 2013)

rsackett said:


> So I won an ebay auction last night for "3BR Lockoff SURFSIDE BEACH South Carolina SUMMER Gold Crown TIMESHARE Deed" at Plantation Resort of Myrtle Beach.  I assumed that it was actually at the Presidential Villas since those are the only ones with 3 BR lockouts.  I talked to the seller
> cybernaut303 (2956) (they have 100% positive feedback) and they assured me that it is a 3BR lockoff.
> 
> I called the resort and they looked up the unit info (Deeded as Unit B2/ Week 34/Building 221; Sleeps 12) and said based on that it is a *2BR* Lockoff.
> ...



Don't know anything about the property, but my thinking is that its a 3BR.  a 2 BR that sleeps 12 just doesn't sound right.


----------



## rsackett (Jun 12, 2013)

johnf0614 said:


> Don't know anything about the property, but my thinking is that its a 3BR.  a 2 BR that sleeps 12 just doesn't sound right.



I agree, the info (Deeded as Unit B2/ Week 34/Building 221; Sleeps 12) is all from the add, not the resort.  When I gave the resort the Unit B2/Building 221, they said it is a 2BR lockoff that locks off into a 1BR and a Studio. 

I hope it all works out.  I really want the 3BR.

Ray


----------



## johnf0614 (Jun 12, 2013)

rsackett said:


> I agree, the info (Deeded as Unit B2/ Week 34/Building 221; Sleeps 12) is all from the add, not the resort.  When I gave the resort the Unit B2/Building 221, they said it is a 2BR lockoff that locks off into a 1BR and a Studio.
> 
> I hope it all works out.  I really want the 3BR.
> 
> Ray



Ahhhh, well best of luck with your situation.  I hope it works out for you!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 12, 2013)

This is the same listing that another TUGger bought once before and pointed out to Cybernaut (the seller) that the ad was not correct, it was actually a 2 bedroom.  The thread was a month or so ago.  

So indeed, your week is definitely a 2 bedroom, because I looked up the unit # on the ad and there are no 3 bedrooms with that unit #.  Then I looked at the unit # on RCI, and it's not even Presidential Villas, it's Plantation Resort.  Same place, same developer, but totally different resort code on RCI.  

The 2 bedroom is still going to be worth a lot of TPU's, just so you know.  I just cannot believe the seller is continuing to advertise the week incorrectly.  I have seen it on eBay several times: someone wins the bid, then the ad goes back up on eBay again.  It's been a riot to watch the process.

Found the thread:http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186262&highlight=plantation+resort


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 12, 2013)

I checked RCI deposit calculator and you are correct.  A 1BR and hotel room lock off combined for a 2BR. I even checked Plantation Resort and Presidential Villas at Plantation resort, just in case the add was wrong....

It could be the wrong unit info number....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 12, 2013)

Here is another issue with the use year you purchased: 

Pres Villas summer 3 bed lockoffs are floating during the weeks of 20-38.  

The prime summer season for some areas of the resort are float weeks 24-32. 

I think you bought a different season than prime summer.  I don't know any phases of Plantation Resort that have a summer float season of 22-35. 

CJ Timeshares does make mistakes, but they step up.  That being said, they know this listing is incorrect, so I don't get why they continue with the farce.  

I bought an SBP summer week once on eBay from the same bunch.  The week closed, and it was deeded to week 46.  Summer is 9-43 and 47.  The closing agent said I could use the week anytime I wanted.  Not true, I told her.  She argued and argued with me over it.  Talked to several people who kept insisting she was correct.  Same people, same basic issue.  They took forever to get it out of our names.


----------



## rsackett (Jun 12, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This is the same listing that another TUGger bought once before and pointed out to Cybernaut (the seller) that the ad was not correct, it was actually a 2 bedroom.  The thread was a month or so ago.
> 
> So indeed, your week is definitely a 2 bedroom, because I looked up the unit # on the ad and there are no 3 bedrooms with that unit #.  Then I looked at the unit # on RCI, and it's not even Presidential Villas, it's Plantation Resort.  Same place, same developer, but totally different resort code on RCI.
> 
> ...




Crap!  Well at least I know before I sent in any money!  I want a 3BR with the idea of locking off and using the 2BR and renting or depositing the Studio.  I am not going to go through with the purchase unless the convince me that they hat the wrong unit number on the add and the unit is DEFINITELY a 3BR Lockoff!

I hope they do not leave me negative feedback for this!

Ray


----------



## theo (Jun 12, 2013)

*Clarification requested...*



rickandcindy23 said:


> <snip> CJ Timeshares does make mistakes, but they step up.  That being said, they know this listing is incorrect, so I don't get why they continue with the farce.



I'm confused . OP clearly stated that the seller was cybernaut303, not CJ Timeshares. 
Are you saying that these two different entities are actually the same people?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 12, 2013)

Cybernaut is CJ Timeshares, Theo.  Company name is different from eBay user ID.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/3BR-Lockoff...71215264305?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3f25b08231


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 12, 2013)

Is cybernaut303 from one of the postcard companies?

The whole idea that the listing information varies from what is being told to the OP by the resort is concerning.  Cybernaut303 should be more worried about negative feedback than the OP.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes but this particular unit has been bought by a Tugger in January and deeded to him and then once it was confirmed not to be a 3 br lockout, the Tugger had to go through his CC to get a refund and get the deed out of his name.  It was advertised and sold in April.  So this is at least the third time they have "sold" this unit *B2/ Week 34/Building 221*.  They know it is not a 3 br or should by now, yet they continue to advertise and sell it as a 3br.


You can always leave neutral feedback while you are waiting for something to close or be straightened out.  Then you can edit you feedback after the 60 days.  You just can't start to leave feedback after 60 days.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 12, 2013)

> It was advertised and sold in April. So this is at least the third time they have "sold" this unit B2/ Week 34/Building 221. They know it is not a 3 br or should by now, yet they continue to advertise and sell it as a 3br.



Baffles me every time I see the same listing.  It's been listed at least two other times and "won" but comes back to eBay again for another round of bids.  The ad is so misleading, and they know it's wrong. Unit # is a 2 bed lock, not a 3 bed.  Season seems to be incorrect too, according to bonk2boy that bought it months ago.  He couldn't book prime summer float weeks unless he paid the resort to upgrade.   

It's so unlike this company to keep making the same mistake.  Makes me wonder if they are trying to get by with something.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 12, 2013)

rsackett said:


> Crap!  Well at least I know before I sent in any money!  I want a 3BR with the idea of locking off and using the 2BR and renting or depositing the Studio.  I am not going to go through with the purchase unless the convince me that they hat the wrong unit number on the add and the unit is DEFINITELY a 3BR Lockoff!
> 
> I hope they do not leave me negative feedback for this!
> 
> Ray



Sellers can no longer leave buyers negative feedback kn ebay. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jun 13, 2013)

I knew this was going to happen...  It's really unbelievable.  I spoke to the resort about that unit and was told there is a difference between the floating ranges.  I was told by a very nice lady at Plantation resort that week 34 with this deed could be reserved for use during the 24-32 range (subject to availability) but not for deposit.  I don't know if this is really true or not, but I wasn't about the test the waters.  

I was also told that this particular deed (if I ever converted it to points) would not translate at the prime season point value.  Now, this probably doesn't matter as I'm sure the resort charges a crazy amount to convert, but I will find out in August when we go there (as new owners, we'll take the 90 minutes to sit through the presentation and listen to the updates - I'll post a summary when we get back).

Even though there is not a big trading difference between the 3BR and the 2BR, the size makes a difference if you have a big family if you ever use the unit rather than deposit.  It also could make a difference if you ever decided to rent.


----------



## rsackett (Jun 13, 2013)

Here is what I sent the seller, cybernaut303:

_"I contacted the resort with the Unit B2/ Week 34/Building 221 information.  I was informed that this unit is actually a 2BR lockoff not a 3BR Lockoff.  It is also in a resort that is Silver Crown not Gold Crown. I will not be buying this unit based on this information.  If the Unit info in the auction in incorrect and the unit is actually a 3BR Lockoff in summer season I will close the deal.  At this point I would need to see an estoppel letter from the resort spelling out what is being purchased.  Please contact me with your position."_

I will post when/if I get a reply.

Ray


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 13, 2013)

You came on Tug and asked a question and had some straight answers and none of it good about this seller or scammer! I would run and not look back on this deal. 

PHILL12


----------



## rsackett (Jun 13, 2013)

rsackett said:


> Here is what I sent the seller, cybernaut303:
> 
> _"I contacted the resort with the Unit B2/ Week 34/Building 221 information.  I was informed that this unit is actually a 2BR lockoff not a 3BR Lockoff.  It is also in a resort that is Silver Crown not Gold Crown. I will not be buying this unit based on this information.  If the Unit info in the auction in incorrect and the unit is actually a 3BR Lockoff in summer season I will close the deal.  At this point I would need to see an estoppel letter from the resort spelling out what is being purchased.  Please contact me with your position."_
> 
> ...



Here is their response:

_"Good Morning Mr. XXXXX,

I hope that all is well. Thank you very much for that update. I have had our verification department check into the situation and you are correct. We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you. We will correct the listing and relist the property. If you are still interested in this property or any other please let me know.

Again I apologize if you were inconvenienced in any way.

Kind Regards

Adan Sanders | Customer Service | CJTimeshares.com | Tel: 407.956.3438 | Fax: 407.692.9303"_

I am not going to complete this sale.  I am going to continue to look for the 3BR I want.  I am going to look for the ebay relisting to see if they correct the information.

Ray


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jun 14, 2013)

Well it's about time!  Very glad you had not paid for this unit yet - and hopefully this unit will finally be relisted correctly!


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 14, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> Well it's about time!  Very glad you had not paid for this unit yet - and hopefully this unit will finally be relisted correctly!



Wow, how many times do they need it brought to their attention?

If it doesn't get corrected now, we'll know they are using deceit to try to unload this unit.

I hope you both watch them closely and let us know if they fix it or not.


----------



## astorms (Jun 14, 2013)

*Bait and trick*

Several months ago, I also won the auction.  I currently own at Plantation Resorts Villa, and asked for the estoppel letter.  I was given a copy of a letter stating it was a three bedroom.  After the property was deeded in my name, I was contacted by the closing company and told that a mistake had been made and it was a two bedroom.  I was offered other properties that they had, but requested a refund.  I signed over the deed and was refunded my money a few months later.


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 18, 2013)

*plantation resort..*

presidential units start at unit 229 and go to 244.. anything lower that 229 is a 2 bedroom unit not a 3.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 20, 2013)

*It's back and advertised incorrectly AGAIN!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3BR-Lockoff...31018405058?pt=Timeshares&hash=item35c9c51cc2

Unbelievable!  This guy has lost all credibility when it comes to this auction.  Where is the honesty and integrity in this ad?  Wrong unit type, wrong part of the resort, wrong information for the week.  I cannot believe CJ Timeshares would run this ad incorrectly again.  



> Well it's about time! Very glad you had not paid for this unit yet - and hopefully this unit will finally be relisted correctly!


----------



## rsackett (Jul 20, 2013)

*It's Back!  I can not believe this!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3BR-Lockoff...31018405058?pt=Timeshares&hash=item35c9c51cc2

I can not believe they relisted this!

Ray


----------



## presley (Jul 20, 2013)

They are on my blacklist now.  Good grief.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 20, 2013)

It's obvious that they will keep mis-representing this unit until they sell it to someone who does not refuse to take it when they discover it's a 2Br.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jul 20, 2013)

Is it even the right resort??? I guess Plantation Resort Villas, Presidential Villas @ Plantation Resort and Plantation Resort of Myrtle Beach are all on the same property. ( A bit embarrassing since I own there.)

1797-Plantation Resort of Myrtle Beach is what appears correct, which would give a 40 and 29 TPU if deposited separately (week 27), which works out to under $10 per TPU.  This still doesn't excuse their behavior.

Anyone want to "buy it now" to teach them a lesson???:annoyed:


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not sure about which phase it is in the resort but at least it is now listed as a 2br lockoff instead of a 3 br lockoff.  That's a big step in the right direction.


----------



## rsackett (Jul 20, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> I'm not sure about which phase it is in the resort but at least it is now listed as a 2br lockoff instead of a 3 br lockoff.  That's a big step in the right direction.



They just changed it!  When I posted the link it was listed as a 3 BR!  I am glad they changed it.

Ray


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 20, 2013)

The week was listed incorrectly today as a 3 bed, and besides that, prime summer season at this particular phase of the resort is weeks 24-32, so week 35 cannot reserve week 27.  

No matter what, the week is not going to give the max trading power of a 3 bed, floats 20-38.  

So it's not going to get those TPU's of < $10 each.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 20, 2013)

rsackett said:


> They just changed it!  When I posted the link it was listed as a 3 BR!  I am glad they changed it.
> 
> Ray



I emailed the seller and asked him to correct the error. No protest but continued with the sales pitch


----------



## Mayble (Jul 21, 2013)

This is so disappointing to read. I have bought from this seller twice and had a good experience both times.  I will be very leery buying from them again after reading this.

It looks like they have it listed correctly now.  Wow, I can't believe the starting bid is so high plus closing costs and transfer fee.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow - I completely missed this string last week.  I'm glad the unit size is finally fixed but at this point, EVERYTHING about this listing should be 100 percent accurate and it's definitely not.  There is the issue Cindy pointed out with the floating range, but I'll even give them that as the float terms of those weeks were not super clear to me from the resorts explanation.  It sounded to me like week 34 could be used to confirm usage during the super prime range in that section of the resort but not deposits.   So I could see them making a case for the way that is listed.

At this point, the fact that this is still listed as Gold Crown when it is in the only silver section of the resort is very disturbing.  Doesn't matter if the trading value isn't that different.  The reviews in this section aren't as good as the units are much older and less modern than the other sections of the resort.  the unit pics the ad are not from the right section of the resort!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 27, 2013)

Mayble said:


> This is so disappointing to read. I have bought from this seller twice and had a good experience both times.  I will be very leery buying from them again after reading this.
> 
> It looks like they have it listed correctly now.  Wow, I can't believe the starting bid is so high plus closing costs and transfer fee.



Wow!! A summer week in MB should be a good rental week for golfer from up North.


----------

